# Running wire for my Generator



## SeattleDIY (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a box to hook up my generator to my house. Since my panel is in my home and not in the garage,when I use it I have to feed the wire out a window. Not too quiet and a pita. 

I am planning to put a plug on the exterior and wire it to the box inside. I will be using 10/3 with ground. 

The question is,since I will be running it inside the walls,would it be wise to run the iwre in flex conduit for protection??


----------



## kok328 (Nov 11, 2008)

Apparently my response has to be more than 10 letters long.

Answer to your question: Yes.


----------



## handyguys (Nov 11, 2008)

No - Wire inside the walls does not need to be in conduit. On the surface of the wall outside its a good idea.


----------



## ALCHYMIST (Nov 11, 2008)

SeattleDIY said:


> I have a box to hook up my generator to my house. Since my panel is in my home and not in the garage,when I use it I have to feed the wire out a window. Not too quiet and a pita.
> 
> I am planning to put a plug on the exterior and wire it to the box inside. I will be using 10/3 with ground.
> 
> The question is,since I will be running it inside the walls,would it be wise to run the iwre in flex conduit for protection??



I hope the "panel" you mentioned is a real transfer switch or a main service panel equipped with a transfer switch kit. And have you resolved the neutral/ground bonding issue for your installation? PM me if you have questions about either........


----------



## SeattleDIY (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the reply. it is a 30amp transfer switch made by Energen.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 12, 2008)

It is perfectly acceptable to run MC cable inside a wall.
The question was "would it be wise".
The added protection of MC sheilding is always better than romex but, not necessary and not against code.


----------

